# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Sleep and Consciousness Research Now Online - Jags Report

## Dream Guide Team

*Sleep and Consciousness Research Now Online**Jags Report*The word *lucid* is defined as clarity, especially of thought. In regard to *dreaming* it refers to a state in which one is aware that one is *dreaming*, whilst one is *dreaming*. The test subjects record their sleep every night by wearing a Halograph *...**and more »*

----------

